# Tremec 5 spd into 68 gto



## Dgto68 (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone installed a new Tremec 5 speed in their 68/69 GTO's? If so, can the existing 4spd tranny support be reused?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Put my TKO in about 3 years ago and I love it. I got the one with the .87 overdrive and it really tamed out my 4:11's. I used the original crossmember initially, but last winter I fabbed a really nice moly tubular unit that solid mounts to the frame. I just don't trust those pocket mounts.


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

Check these guys out:
Tremec | 5-speed | 6-speed transmission | classic car restoration | hydraulic clutch kit | Keisler Engineering - KeislerAuto.com
They have all you need to do the swap or they can give you an idea on how to DIY it.


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

is this swap pretty striat forward? i wanna do a tko in my 72 lemans


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It's as easy as removing your tranny and bolting in the Tremec besides a little floor massaging. Keisler gives you everything you need and can supply a new clutch even if you want. I run a Mcloed :cool clutch and use all the mechanical linkage, but hydraulic is also an option. Keisler supply's a new piece of sheetmetal to put over the enlarge hole you need to put in the floor. Pretty simple install and they have great customer service IMO. :cheers


----------



## Dgto68 (Jun 9, 2010)

I checked with Keisler, $3400.00 for installation package. I'm looking for just the tranny at this time. You used your original tranny cross member, did you have to relocate it. I see the yoke needed is a 31 spline - this come with the tranny - if so about how much was that extra. I'm just trying to get some ideas of what I really need verses what will work from the original car parts. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that tranny in any other cars/trucks that can be found at salvage yards??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Is that tranny in any other cars/trucks that can be found at salvage yards??



TKO is aftermarket only, don't confuse this with a T5, TKO is much stronger. I've seen the transmition alone for under $2000, Keisler isn't the only one selling these. This is by far my favorite mod to the car. Even if I ever go back to the Pontiac motor, the 5 speed stays. 

4:11 + .087 OD = 2500 RPM at 70 MPH 

Honestly, It's hard to go slow on the interstate :willy:.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Dgto68 said:


> I checked with Keisler, $3400.00 for installation package. I'm looking for just the tranny at this time. You used your original tranny cross member, did you have to relocate it. I see the yoke needed is a 31 spline - this come with the tranny - if so about how much was that extra. I'm just trying to get some ideas of what I really need verses what will work from the original car parts. Thanks


Yes, initially I used the stock crossmember and I think I had to shorten my driveshaft a couple inches (easily done). I remade all my clutch linkage with rods and hiem joints, but it's all stock geometry, so all the stock stuff should work. TKO includes provisions for a stock spedo cable, back up lamps etc. If you have a decent clutch setup, you could get by with just ordering a new disc with the correct spline. The gear spread is very close to the M20 Muncie except you have that overdrive.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you use a Hurst shifter so it looks stock on the inside?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, I have a factory bench seat 4 speed car and I use the stock round Hurst stick with a black ball. Sleeper like, lol. You can't even shift with the big fat armrest down! :lol:


----------



## Ryne at Schwartz (Apr 23, 2010)

We can set you up with the trans and an install kit just for your car. We've actually done a lot of Tremec installs into older cars when we put LS motors into them.

One of our shop cars is actually a 1965 Pontiac Tempest with a TKO600 in it, mated to a LS3.


----------

